# Diabetic medication helps lose weight



## bill hopkinson (Jul 18, 2014)

One of the side effects of my new medication, SGLT2 inhibitor below, is that I am losing weight, 1lb in 1 week. 
And that really important measure, my trouser belt, confirms it.

All due to the kidneys letting sugar pass into the bladder rather than recycle into the bloodstream.


----------

